

Zynga's privacy policy - nl
http://www.zynga.com/privacy/

======
GBond
It is possible to have legal content be usable without resorting to gimmicks.

I randomly read MOG's ToS and found it incredibly scannible as it injects
entertaining plain-speak header for each section. For example, one section is
entitled: "MOG doesn't play well with countries who are on a shitlist".

More companies should do this.

<http://mog.com/terms_of_use>

------
rufibarbatus
So there was I, thinking "God, this has got to be the world's lamest
point'n'click," and then they threw a multiple choice test in my direction.

(My hands down favourite part is when they tell you that you're a privacy
jedi, so please head this way to install an application that will keep track
of your _points,_ so you can maybe get rewards.)

~~~
nl
_"God, this has got to be the world's lamest point'n'click"_

Yeah.. but compare it to most privacy policies!

~~~
rufibarbatus
Fair enough: at least they're trying to add some usability to their privacy
policy [1], but for Zynga that was a game designing underachievement. I
actually felt a bit lectured there! :-)

[1] If you haven't yet, check out <http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/privacy-
icons/> (Privacy Icons).

~~~
exch
Not entirely surprising really. Zynga makes no secret [1] of the fact that
they don't actually design anything. They are very clear about the practice of
copying [2] whatever is popular, slapping their own name onto it and peddling
it off as their own.

And to top it all off, they then proceed to sue [3] the pants off of anyone
trying to do the same.

[1]: [http://www.geek.com/articles/games/zynga-ceo-to-employees-
st...](http://www.geek.com/articles/games/zynga-ceo-to-employees-steal-
competitors-ideas-until-you-beat-them-2010099/) [2]:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/how-zynga-is-just-like-
micros...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-zynga-is-just-like-
microsoft-2010-1) [3]: <http://www.google.nl/search?q=zynga+lawsuits>

------
r00fus
The actual privacy policy is here: <http://www.zynga.com/privacy/privacy-
policy.php>

For a legal document it's quite well formatted and readable.

------
ErrantX
Absolute useless gimmick. I clicked without reading and still got 5 out of 5
on the "test".

When they make that test _actually difficult to answer_ , then it will be a
good privacy policy.

~~~
eykanal
I completely disagree. Read what you just posted... you got to the test and
answered the questions. That means you read through the entire privacy policy.
If any other policy would have been linked here, you would have skimmed it and
moved on to the next front page HN link. The "game" design entices people to
read, and is a very smart way to get people to read boring stuff.

~~~
ErrantX
I didn't read the questions - just picked the blindingly obvious answers. And
I never read the policy, just clicked the buttons to see what was at the end.

As I am sure most did.

------
greg_gti
I think it's a brilliant way to reinvent something nobody would ever read
because it's typically too boring. Reading the HN comments it's easy to see
the difference between pure engineers and creative people. The engineers don't
see how cool this is to introduce change into the world to actually help
people. Remember Zynga didn't have to go to the trouble to build this, yes
they exploit your personal info for financial gain but then agsin who doesn't?

------
overgard
Well that felt more than a little patronizing.

~~~
parfe
You might want to grow a slightly thicker skin. The company makes facebook
applet games for bored secretaries and 13 year old girls.

Sure, millions and millions in that segment, but still. It's a game company,
not a law firm.

~~~
overgard
Let me put it this way, their actual privacy statement is perfectly readable
and well organized. This thing, on the other hand, is intentionally baby
talking to adults. I won't argue with regards to it's efficacy because I
really don't know, maybe it's working great for them, but I find it profoundly
depressing that people are viewing this as something remarkable rather than
something that's essentially wtf worthy.

If taking a stance on that makes me "thin skinned" than I'll take that label.

~~~
parfe
Put it any way you want. You're complaining a gamelet company made a game out
of their ToS that you find below you. Congrats, you're too intellectual for
Candy Land.

------
rwolf
The page won't load finish loading for me.

------
fleitz
The cartoons make me feel much more at ease.

I particularly felt more at ease when selling my information to 3rd parties is
presented as "Sharing". What nice folks over at Zynga, their just like my
Uncle Jim who runs a real farm.

